# City Ordinances Against Cruel Anti-Bird Measures?



## Crow (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a few questions.

First, some years ago I found a slashed pigeon, stitched her up, and she healed well. No thanks to whatever caused a deep slash down her front. I've noticed at least one business, a car dealership, with hideous looping razor wire topping its chain-link fence, and I've always wondered if something like this were the cause of this pigeon's injury. Many buildings have spikey wires jutting out from ledges, and I also wonder if this causes injuries.

And while I realize that bumblefoot is caused by a bacterium which grows in accumulations of feces, a friend of mine has told me that landlords in San Francisco were putting out some kind of chemical which burns the pigeons' feet and makes them susceptible to infection and loss of toes. I'm wondering whether this is going on in Seattle as well. Is this called "Hot Foot?"

A few years ago I did a little digging and found some reference to its being illegal in Seattle to poison any animal but rats, and I made some phone calls to various city agencies asking about how they enforce anti-cruelty ordinances, but the answer I got was that they really don't. I almost feel up to digging through the City's online RCW, but I was wondering if anyone here has a quicker way to find local ordinances pertaining to pigeons.

I'd also like to know if anyone has any experience fighting bird controllers who use cruel and disfiguring methods to discourage pigeons from their traditional roosting places. I'd like to organize something in Seattle.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I have no answers for you, but wow -- that whole thing gives me the willies! I know that paratyphoid can cause swelling in the joints (including feet) but I can't imagine someone burining them on purpose!!! I really hope that what goes around comes around eventually. If you find out anything, let me know -- I'll sign any petition that supports pigeons and is anti cruelty.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Try your State Fish & Game Dept.and see what the laws are, if any.

I have even called a couple of pest control companies here in Florida to see what guidlines they are given by Dept. of Fish and Game when "controlling" population of pigeons, they know what the law allows. Call the ones that are more into using more humane methods, like sprinkler systems, rather then poisening, etc, they're easier to talk to. 

Treesa


----------

